# Really need to get rid of this stuff..



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I had a bad accident a few weeks ago that have left me unable to ride again and also unable to face the career with horses I always wanted. So I'm getting rid of a hell of a lot of riding clothes/books etc. After debating whether or not to keep these items I figured they'll just leave me with tainted memories.

The money is also going to a good cause, it's going to the puppy bank so I can save for my first little dog and bring a bit of joy to my life!

List of items for sale:
1. Champion Junior Riding Hat - 60cm (7 3/8) Black Velvet. Only worn 3 times and in absolutely amazing condition.

2. Moody Mares Beige Jodhpurs size 18. Selling because they were given to me but they're much too big, never even been worn.

3. Dublin Purple seat Jodhpurs size 18. Selling for the same reason as above, brand new with tags.

4. Ankle Length Black riding boots with a zip up front, been worn a handful of times but in amazing condition.

5. A hell of a lot of autobiographies (Funnell, Fox-Pitt, Lucinda Green) and general horse care, riding, equestrian books.

6. Shires Grey XC Styled Long Sleeved Shirt. Size L, only worn once.

Please let me know if you're interested in anything and I can send photos to you. Really don't want to just throw this stuff away but too many bad memories associated with them all now, just looking forward to getting my pup


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can't sell it through here then try ebay. I don't need anything as I'm only a happy hacker, and the horse has more than enough stuff


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I have unfortunately, almost everything went on in the past few weeks but not much luck. Sellers messing me around/asking me to drive and deliver stuff/asking for my hat for 99p!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you got a horse auction near you? Most of them will also auction horse related stuff such as helmets and jodhpurs. Or take the stuff to a car boot and see if you have any luck there.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are there any riding forums you could post on or would that be too upsetting to join? Also there is preloved and Gumtree where you can sell them, might be worth putting a price though, I know I never dare make offers for this kind of add as I never know what to offer. Hope you get them sold and get your little dog soon.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

No horse auctions as far as I know but there's regular car boots, would be great to shift some stuff.
I'm actually a member of Horse and Hound but they forbid any sort of advertisements, as do most of the mainstream ones.

I've been a member of Preloved for quite a while so I might try that, thank you both 

Me too, really feel like I'm in the right situation now to have a little dog. Had such a rough few months that it would mean the world to me.


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your accident and that you feel you have to give up on your career with horses also riding them. I don't know how you have been affeted by your accident however I have done alot of work with disabled riders. Some people I admire greatly for their courage and strengh. Some that had major disabilites eg. blindness, loss of limbs, spinal injury and mental health problems. Some of which I thought may never be able to ride. But they proved me wrong. Never say Never! Being around a horse can be such an uplifting experience. 

We had a little boy aged 17 he is autistic and had never spoken a word in his life only made sounds and hand gestures. He didn't like being close to people and screamed alot. After 2 months of spending two mornings a week with the horses, he had formed a bond with his horse showing affection and finally speaking the horses name. Now we and his parents never expected such an improvement or that he would ever speak. 

So, never say never I beleive you will be back with the horses again maybe not now but when your ready. Just believe in yourself. You'll need that hat again.:001_smile:


----------

